# One weekend for presto change-o



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Had Friday through Sunday to prep, hand picture railing and paint everything except ceilings. Here are some pics:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good bb:thumbsup:
Sharp color.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks nice BB. I'm guessing Friday was an end of day start as the place was occupied till 17:00hrs. 

Good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Yeah nice colors! It saves a heap of moving stuff and sheeting up when there's no ceilings :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Friday was about six hours. Saturday all day, Sunday done by 2:00.

Nobody was working in that office, just had all the stuff there. We had to have it done before the new employee started on Monday morning. 

Oh, yeah....They let me know I had the job two days prior.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Oh, yeah....They let me know I had the job two days prior.


Ain't that about right. 
Folks just think we sit there waiting for the phone to ring.


----------

